# Ohio Speedex fall show, Sept. 30-Oct. 2, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

For fans and owners of Speedex tractors, here is a link to the fall show:

http://www.speedextractorinformation.com/FallShow.html


----------

